#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
<Claudinux> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi Claudinux
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-26
<Cheri703> I know we have members on multiple teams, but do we have anyone who is a liaison to the accessibility team? I'd think that NGO and accessibility seem like a good pair...and/or someone who can make info easily available to loco teams? I think that reaching out to local non-profits and such would be awesome ways for loco teams to spread the word, also great events to have "go to x location and teach people to use ubuntu" or "go to x
<Cheri703> location and install ubuntu on however many computers for residents/patrons to use"
<Cheri703> Just some ideas I was thinking about
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-23
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-25
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-19
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-22
<MooDoo> morning
